# pollinating cherry trees



## charazoe (Jul 23, 2001)

I have one Ranier cherry tree and was told I need another to pollinate with it so it will bear 
fruit. I would like a different type of cherry but don't really care what kind as long as it is edible.
What would pollinate best with the Ranier? If I got 2 more cherry trees, what two would you
suggest? Is there any specific grower or nursery that would have them? I live in eastern 
Kansas. Thanks so much. Charazoe


----------



## John Paul McMillin (Jul 26, 2001)

not sure which variety would be best , but any other variety would probably do . best to contact the local dealer


----------

